# Ventrilo connection issue.



## Jenniferlynn (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, I am no noob to ventrilo, I've been using it probably for about six years now. However, I have never had such problems with it. I have about 10 servers that I frequent. They're all either Linux or Windows based. A friend of mine recently invited me to his ventrilo server, and it is "FreeBSD-i386" for its platform, and I can not connect to it. I have all the information correct. It will say that the server is available in the ventrilo window, then when I hit connect, it hangs up on "Connecting to server" and will give me an error as follows:

"Unable to connect to the specified server. Contact the server admin and verify that the server is online. You should also verify the hostname and port number with the server admin to assure that you are trying to connect to the correct server."

I have tried this on two different computers, with two different types of firewalls and two different types of anti-virus. I have no idea what I am doing wrong. My friend said none of the other people he gives the server to has any problems with it. If anyone has any suggestions, that would be wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Jenniferlynn and welcome to TSF, 

Make sure you have the correct IP and port number typed into the correct boxes.
If you have the incorrect port number Vent will still see the server but it wont be able to connect like you have found out.
Make sure that the port number is not blocked by your Router.


----------



## Jenniferlynn (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I'm starting to think that it's blocked from my router. I do have the correct port number. By any chance, could you tell me how to figure that out/correct that situation? Thank you.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know the port number its different to every vent server. Just get the details from your friend again just to be sure he/she gave you the correct info to begin with.

If he/she gives you something like 192.xxx.xxx.xxx:12345.
The first part *192.xxx.xxx.xxx* belongs in the IP box while the *12345* goes in the port number.


----------

